# Abandoned farm South Wales, March 2012 (Pic heavy)



## Flexible (Mar 2, 2012)

I came across this whilst returning from a fruitless search for another site. There was a fire here in 2004 and the place has since been left to the elements. The woodwork is as rotten and spongy as it gets, our old mate asbestos is abundant and it's not a safe place at all. _You have been warned _

It's in a lovely spot and there were daffodils flowering early in the front garden, which surprisingly, looked quite neat and tidy compared to the rest of the site. The old farmhouse is an imploded wreck of what I imagine would have been a slightly chaotic layout of joined-up extensions and outhouses. Here we go then.









Round the back












Water tanks precariously supported by collapsed, rotten joists.






Fireplace #1






Passage way












Fireplace #2












They would have had beautiful views from the front and bedroom windows.












I looked up and behind an saw this, like the sword of Damocles






Back door






Another ty-bach (little house)






This was in the adjacent paddock






Some agricultural-use attachment or other for a tractor?


















Kitchen
















































Back over to the left-hand side living room and fireplace #3












This tiny storeroom stank of paint brush cleaner or paraffin





Internal of the shed or outhouse situated to the left of the main house












As always, thanks for taking the time to look.


----------



## highcannons (Mar 2, 2012)

Ace that. Enjoyed looking, the machinery are grass cutters from South Africa...but never mind them did you rescue the Lego? What you gonna build?


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cracking old building and view,surprised its not for sale!


----------



## RichCooper (Mar 2, 2012)

Great set of pics mate.Makes you wonder what happened to the owners


----------



## Flexible (Mar 3, 2012)

Lol I left the Lego, there wasn't enough there to make a little model of the house! 
I've been asking around about the owners, but no luck yet. I was told though that the place was up for sale a few years back, but was quickly taken off the Market. It'a in a stunning location.


----------



## the|td4 (Mar 5, 2012)

That thing's a mower, cool pics mate thanks for posting

oh I see it's already been answered oh well


----------



## mj1704 (Mar 7, 2012)

great pics hope you took some of that jam back for your toast.


----------



## smiler (Mar 7, 2012)

Now that does look a bit dicey to be roaming around in, well done for getting some nice pics, I enjoyed looking, Thanks.


----------

